# Smorked steelheads



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

That is all.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Isn't the limit two?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

zimmerj said:


> Isn't the limit two?


Busted! Good call Zim.......


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Isn't the one on the right a Cut Throat?

Also, I've never had "Smorked" fish before. IS it better than Smoked fish?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The one on the right is a male in full color.
I would guess he wasn't fishing alone, eh?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I hope he had a friend along.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I hooked into and landed a poor chrome his jaw was spit in half might be because of the way it was on somebody's stringer seen guys drag their fish thru the water.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

snag said:


> I hope he had a friend along.


I'm sure he/ she had a fishing buddy that day. At least that's the story we'll get. 
BUT, isn't there something that states each person should have their own stringer, rope or whatever is used when harvesting fish? 
I'm also wondering if the OP did have a fishing friend, did both of them continue to fish even though one of them already had their daily limit?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> I'm sure he/ she had a fishing buddy that day. At least that's the story we'll get.
> BUT, isn't there something that states each person should have their own stringer, rope or whatever is used when harvesting fish?
> I'm also wondering if the OP did have a fishing friend, did both of them continue to fish even though one of them already had their daily limit?


Yes you can only have YOUR fish on a stringer.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmm, no Bueno!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't even need to take it to the grand jury. Only hope is for a plea bargain.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I only see 2 fillets.......
Looks like the 3rd one isn't even on the stringer to me..........
Stones don't look right to be in Ohio.......
Sun doesn't shine here either......

No mention of where or when, just looks like he enjoys smorked steelheads. So do I.
Period.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> I only see 2 fillets.......
> Looks like the 3rd one isn't even on the stringer to me..........
> Stones don't look right to be in Ohio.......
> Sun doesn't shine here either......
> ...


Is the 3rd one not being on the stringer sarcasm?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe I've seen him post on michigans forums , he could be up there or Indiana , not sure what they're limits are , but it is a possibility that isn't in Ohio


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone assuming the worst...

3 filets in the pic 6 on the stringer...that tells me he split the take with his fishing partner. Regardless if you judge the legality of a pic without knowing the circumstances, you fellas better burn your high school yearbooks.

Anyways, what did you use for the brine? To me steel is sweeter than most when smoked, so I take the maple out of my salmon brine and substitute with soy.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The picture of the 3 fish on one stringer was taken at Rocky River. How do I know this you ask? Because of the rocks in the river, duh.....
We are assuming the worst, but the PO hasn't given us any reason not to believe it's in Ohio, let alone the Rock. 
I wanna tuck my tail between my legs, but as of right now, I have no reason to....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

lunker23 said:


> I'm sure he/ she had a fishing buddy that day. At least that's the story we'll get.
> BUT, isn't there something that states each person should have their own stringer, rope or whatever is used when harvesting fish?
> I'm also wondering if the OP did have a fishing friend, did both of them continue to fish even though one of them already had their daily limit?


Pretty sure you are allowed to continue to fish even though you have your limit. Just can't keep any more fish of that particular species.

Fillets look great! I just started to smoke fish last year. Did a couple rainbow trout from the state stockings. Hoping to do some salmon when I get back from Alaska this summer.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Smorked steelhead. Is that smoked steelhead sandwiched between gram crackers and melted marshmallows and chocolate?


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

zimmerj said:


> Isn't the limit two?


In indiana the limit is 5


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

lunker23 said:


> The picture of the 3 fish on one stringer was taken at Rocky River. How do I know this you ask? Because of the rocks in the river, duh.....
> We are assuming the worst, but the PO hasn't given us any reason not to believe it's in Ohio, let alone the Rock.
> I wanna tuck my tail between my legs, but as of right now, I have no reason to....


. St. Joseph river in Indiana.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

fishdealer04 said:


> Pretty sure you are allowed to continue to fish even though you have your limit. Just can't keep any more fish of that particular species.
> 
> Fillets look great! I just started to smoke fish last year. Did a couple rainbow trout from the state stockings. Hoping to do some salmon when I get back from Alaska this summer.


Try curing the fish in a little whiskey or rum, and 80/20 mix of brown sugar and kosher salt.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used high mountain trout brine in the past follow their instructions to the t has worked great for me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the response Flowie. Lot of tails to be tucked after this ridiculous discussion.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

No-Net said:


> I have used high mountain trout brine in the past follow their instructions to the t has worked great for me.


Im sure it did.
You dont need to buy a brine or smoking cure...most kitchens have the ingredients, and it isnt exactly rocket science.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for the response Flowie. Lot of tails to be tucked after this ridiculous discussion.


Why was it so ridiculous? The OP never stated where he/ she caught these fish. The members that responded appear to be people that actually care about the rivers, fish and the laws. 
And for that, I'm going to let my tail swing free.....


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If it was Indiana then maybe the post should have been Fishing Reports-Out of State. Or be more complete in the information. My tail is fine.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. Poor guy posts some fish and gets splattered.

You need to have your own stringer? Seriously? When perch fishing on the big lake, I don't think we need to keep
our perch in separate coolers, lol. 
Fishing after catching a limit, yes you can. Just need to release your fun fish.

Methinks we all need some weather we can get out and fish in.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes steel need to be on separate stringers. It was changed a couple years ago. 

I dont have a tail. If I did it wouldn't be tucked. Guy posted in wrong forum. His bad. Ill let it slid hahahaha


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

this thread is about smorked steelhead, not out of state fish.... shoulda put it in the cooking forum.

You have to keep your own stringer for trout and salmon here too.

Ive been reading this forum for awhile looking for ideas and whatnot. You guys do it a little different, but steelhead are not nobel prize winners and what works in ohio and pnw works here in Indiana too sometimes. Sometimes not.
Next year I hope to make a trip over to Ohio to give it a go... Ive been waiting for my son to get a little older mostly.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was wondering if smorked steelheads are tough to keep lit.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Classic!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Now maybe the only ribbing this guy should have taken, is the point that they spell "smoked" different in Indiana. We still love you though. 
Honestly when I read the headline, I thought you meant "borked steelhead." Sorry, Showing my emotional age there.

Want come East and join this fun? Hope to see you soon. I prefer the walleye and perch.
Rickerd


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Its good smorked, borked and porked. Forget about it when it's frorked though


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snorked would be weird I think...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

A picture says a 1,000 words...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)




----------

